# Co-sleeping in a Full Size Bed



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Anybody have tips on how to do this? Unfortunately, were going to have to be sleeping in a full size bed for awhile and I'd like to still be able to cosleep. A crib will be available to us but I get sooo much more sleep when we're cosleeping.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

How many is we?

I've done it with my husband and our oldest when he was born and it worked out fine. But when dd came along, dh moved to the couch for awhile because ds wasn't ready for his own bed yet and it wasn't big enough for four. That was not my favorite sleeping arrangement.

I would just go ahead and try it. See if it works for you.


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
How many is we? .

Opps, sorry, forgot to say! It would be DH (who is 6'2"), myself, and DD (she'll be 9 months at the time). We tried this once before when DD was younger but I spent most of the night hanging off the bed and didn't get much sleep.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

We did til 6 months with my first, then I couldn't take the crowding anymore, and DS starting spreading out and kicking us. I think if we had to do this now I'd ask DH to use a cot next to the bed and just use the bed DS and me.


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

We have a full size bed right now, and for that reason, DS and I sleep in the living room. DH is 6'4" and 250lbs.
We've tried all sleeping in the bed a few times, and we all snuggle together on weekend mornings, but it's just way too crowded to get a full night's sleep.
The 8 extra inches that a queen grants us makes all the difference in the world, and as soon as our current bed sells, we are upgrading (to this!)


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

We've been doing it since DS was born 11 months ago. DH is also 6'2" and he and I are both relatively slender. I have a co-sleeper on my side of the bed (with a pillow and towel in the gap between the bed and co-sleeper). Sometimes I find that I am lying on my side of the bed AND on the "gap-fillers" because DS has taken over my side of the bed. Until recently, DS has always wanted to sleep in the crook of my arm, but now he often moves into his own space and may turn perpendicular to myself and DH. When he's restless (e.g. grabbing my hair or poking my ear in his sleep) I wish we had a larger bed. Other than that, it has worked for us...it's just very very snug. It may be that we transition him to his crib in our room sometime this summer.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

we side car a crib. it makes the bed spcae bigger.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Would you have the option of putting the mattress on the floor and adding a toddler or crib mattress to the side of it? If we had to go back to a smaller mattress, I would try to do that.


----------



## potatopie (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish I had some tips for you...
Sleeping in a full size bed worked for us up until my daughter was about a year. At that point I felt like I was always hanging off the side of the bed and wasn't getting any sleep. We bought our daughter a twin size mattress and put it on the floor. Now I sleep on the mattress with her and my husband sleeps on the bed but we miss all being together so we plan to put both mattresses together on the floor. Now we just have to figure out how to store our box spring and bed out of the way, not sure how that's going to happen.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I am having a little trouble reconciling this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *physmom* 
A crib will be available to us but I get sooo much more sleep when we're cosleeping.

with this

Quote:

We tried this once before when DD was younger but I spent most of the night hanging off the bed and didn't get much sleep.










DO you have a queen or king sized bed now and have to switch back? Or are you trying to revisit a hope for cosleeping?

We coslept in a double bed. I have never felt the need for a bigger bed. We co-slept till DD was 11 months or so... it wasn't lack of space that made us give her the boot, it was the night time acrobatics. She wouldn't nurse to sleep any more. She's bounce up and rock on hands and knees, jump up and down on the headboard, pull up on me and DH, poke DH in the eyes...

Me, I think that's more what you are going to run into, with a 9 month old... but if the baby is already used to it and doing well... downsizing the bed shouldn't matter... except that you say it didn't work in the past... so I don't know.

I'm confused.


----------



## blind_otter (Sep 22, 2008)

I would also sidecar the crib. I do that with a queen sized bed because DS needs his space. He will push me away and cry in the middle of the night if I try to cuddle him too much. He's been that way since he started walking.


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
DO you have a queen or king sized bed now and have to switch back? Or are you trying to revisit a hope for cosleeping?

We're away for the summer and are currently cosleeping in a queen size bed but once we return home we're stuck back in our old full size bed, which I'm none to happy about!








She's pulling up and crawling already but at night she passes out completely and rarely moves (except when she wants to eat or wake up), which helps me get a lot more sleep.

I think we're going to try putting the crib next to the bed or the mattresses on the floor. We'll probably have to try both and see what works best.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

We did with two adults and two children (until they were 4 and 3 years old).


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

We have a queen and decided early on we can't all fit (myself, DD, and DH). B/c DH has to sleep well to get up for work, we made a family decision that he would sleep on the futon in the living room until we can transition DD out of the bed. We don't have a deadline for transitioning her, though, it's whenever she is ready. We will have a king for our next baby!
This is what works for our family, just throwing it out there as a suggestion.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

here is what my bed looked like with DD

http://s366.photobucket.com/albums/o...t=100_0883.jpg


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

We cosleep in a full. For perspective DH is 6' and "husky" (not pudgy, but just a broad guy), I am 5'8" and medium build, and DS is 7.5 months old, 31" and about 24-25lbs. We are not small people, but we comfortably sleep all together in a fullsize. DS is normally in the middle, and DH and I cuddle up to him. We are all pretty steady, considerate sleepers, no kicking, etc.

If you are not sleeping well in your bed, try picking up an inexpensive twin to expand the bed. I see them all the time on craigslist and freecycle. Put both mattresses straight onto the floor, next to one another.


----------

